# The Lovely Animation Thread.



## boozercruiser (Sep 17, 2015)

I did have a look in the forum to see if anyone else has a thread devoted to just lovely animations.
I couldn't find one so I have started this.

Please post your favourite animations.
Here are 3 of mine.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

There have been 47 views up to now, but no one has posted yet.
I hoped that you enjoyed them though, and here are a few more...




























*CHEERS! *


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2015)

The bird swinging his legs is a riot.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm trying this.

[video]http://vid1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/dancing%20leaf/P8260001_zps48036415.mp4[/video]


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I'm trying this.
> 
> [video]http://vid1160.photobucket.com/albums/q489/ginger128/dancing%20leaf/P8260001_zps48036415.mp4[/video]



Thank you for posting that dancing leaf there Shirley.
Didn't it do well!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey, you should see my butterflies. 

Thanks!


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Hey, you should see my butterflies.
> 
> Thanks!



So come on then Shirley.
Please don't tease me.
Get your butterflies out!layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 18, 2015)

So how about this one for the Ladies then? (I hate them all)!






And WOW
This little chappie is a cracking mover!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 18, 2015)




----------

